# Fluffy butts, JFF



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Working (supposedly) on my book, when the birds decided it was THEM time. My muses joined me, but ultimately distracted me. Ah well. 

Grooming on my laptop









Dante deeply engrossed in preening









Holy cow the crest on this booger is just out of this world... lol









And for grins and giggles, my largest fluffybutt occupying my ENTIRE kitchen floor. I think he's trying to tell me something, but I could be wrong.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh my they are so gorgeous


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre all adorable


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Awe they are all so sweet. How on earth have you managed to keep your laptop in one piece? I can't stop Bailey from chewing mine


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

HAHA, he's saying "feed me" that lazy way!


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

He tries to chew on my laptop sometimes; I just redirect him to something else(not food). I'll hand hima Q-Tip or a tiny piece of oddly shaped/textured wood, bits of drinking straw. works pretty well. 

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

That's too funny, your tiels like to side and groom on your laptop as well. I know an author who just loves it when her 'tiels try to 'help' her write too.


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

Yeah, I'm an author too. Just unpublished as of yet. (And not quite ready to try, either). I love the help from my critters.


----------

